# Good Woodworking Magazine - What the....



## DiscoStu (3 Mar 2017)

My regular monthly copy of good woodworking landed on the mat today. I have just had a quick glance at it and there is a feature called Trolley talk. 

It appears to be a two page spread that is essentially screwing 4 casters onto a board to move things around on!







What is going on in the world! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NazNomad (3 Mar 2017)

... at least he rounded the corners a bit to save your ankles. That's pure woodworking genius that very few people would know about.


----------



## Keithie (3 Mar 2017)

awesome .. Just looking how to subscribe now ... does it give a good level of technical detail on the bearing or castor type that could match assorted weights?

My silverline trolley that does 500kg was only £7 on ebay but dayum ...if old inline skates or skateboard wheels could have taken 1000kg then I have seriously messed up


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Mar 2017)

Wow! That's a clever solution!

Actually I saw the heavy ones in Aldi last weekend, they're more expensive than the Lidl triangular ones were a few years ago (£7.99, iirc) but they are are very, very useful.


----------



## pcb1962 (3 Mar 2017)

Presumably it's the April issue


----------



## lurker (3 Mar 2017)

I would make one but I can't afford to buy a sanding drum which appears to be essential :roll:


----------



## pcb1962 (3 Mar 2017)

lurker":30meu28a said:


> I would make one but I can't afford to buy a sanding drum which appears to be essential :roll:


And why must it be a cordless drill?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Mar 2017)

Probably because they assume (most probably correctly) that an average household is more likely to own a cordless drill than a hand drill? The times they are a'changing.


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Mar 2017)

I'm speechless 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoStu (3 Mar 2017)

I showed my wife and she was slightly gobsmacked and asked if it was the April issue. Alas it's the March issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipdiver (3 Mar 2017)

A clever solution that uses a sturdy piece of ply or MDF cut to size, that can then be fitted with castors. Queens award for industry winging it's way there soon. I used to subscribe many years ago but found it a tad uninspiring, not to denigrate those that enjoy it.


----------



## Keithie (3 Mar 2017)

I liked the use of the word 'can' in the phrase "can then be fitted with castors" 

I was relieved to see that the word 'can' was included as it presumably means its just a option..not absolutely necessary. Obviously the fitting of castors might be the trickiest part, so being able to avoid that part seems good.

To be fair though ... I guess the castors might add some extra functionality to the otherwise 'artisan' piece of ply.


----------



## Doug71 (3 Mar 2017)

They suggest that it will take a day to make it!


----------



## NazNomad (3 Mar 2017)

Is this the same author? https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/How-Wo ... 0600615596


----------



## Racers (3 Mar 2017)

Dam that's a good idea I have been using rollers and have to keep stopping to move them back to in front of the board. 

;-)

Pete


----------



## graduate_owner (3 Mar 2017)

I have always wanted to build one of these but don't understand how. Could the OP please scan the article so we can all understand how to build this, or would that be some sort of copyright infringement? Or is it possible to buy a back issue of the magazine?

K


----------



## Lons (3 Mar 2017)

I know a few people who would be as gobsmacked as I am only they would think it was an ingenious solution.

Sack the editor I say!


----------



## DiscoStu (3 Mar 2017)

I would scan the article but it looks very technical and I wouldn't want someone to attempt such a complex build and then sue me when it goes wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot stuff (3 Mar 2017)

I feel so stupid, I've been dragging my bit of ply around the workshop with a bit of string! If only I'd seen the article earlier I'd have fitted it with wheels. 
Genius!


----------



## Steve Maskery (3 Mar 2017)

NazNomad":1346qmr2 said:


> Is this the same author? https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/How-Wo ... 0600615596



Hey, that's not all bad, I'll have you know that I'm a contributing author!

It's not a very grammatically correct title, I agree.

GWW used to be the flagship UK mag for woodworkers. We fell out over copyright infringement. Management rather than editorship. Different people. It's all very sad. Sigh.


----------



## Doug71 (3 Mar 2017)

Just looked at the magazine and at the end of the article they actually make a round trolley by cutting a circle out of plywood so come on give them some respect =D> 

Also picked up a top tip, apparently "it's important to switch on the router before plunging it down into the workpiece"! I learn something new everyday


----------



## Mike Jordan (3 Mar 2017)

As Steve has mentioned above they won't pay a reasonable price to contributors for decent material. 
If you pay peanuts you get ---------- monkeys!
Don't waste your money on magazines, everything is on the net somewhere.


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Mar 2017)

I think when they put an article like that in a magazine you pay for, it's time to review your subscription !

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droogs (4 Mar 2017)

@ Steve M - The title is grammaticaly correct, just not very factual - sadly :/


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Mar 2017)

I would say "How to do woodwork", or "How to work wood". As a sentence it lacks a verb.

I have a copy of that book somewhere, though I've not seen it for years. I have several boxes of books that were packed away over 5 years ago, it must be in one of them. Or do I mean "One of those"?


I wrote the chapter on Computer Aided Design.


----------



## Keithie (4 Mar 2017)

DiscoStu":1zsv2las said:


> I would scan the article but it looks very technical and I wouldn't want someone to attempt such a complex build and then sue me when it goes wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess to avoid being sued like that it might be safer to provide details on how to make something simpler like a boomerang .. seems pretty unlikely that would come back to get you


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Mar 2017)

Has anyone got any plans for this please ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## skipdiver (4 Mar 2017)

ColeyS1":13ntt4yb said:


> Has anyone got any plans for this please ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



No, it's a clever ruse to get you to buy the magazine. Only then can you get to learn how the thing is made. I'm going down to the newsagents to get mine before they sell out.


----------



## graduate_owner (4 Mar 2017)

Some further advice please - 
1. what size castors should I use? 
2. Do I have to use 4 castors, or would just one castor work? If so, should I put the castor in the middle or at one corner?
3. Regarding using this once it is made - Which way round should this be used? Does the load have to go on the opposite side of the base to the castors, or could I use it with castors facing upwards, i.e. same side as the load? Could I put the trolley on top of the load?
4. does this have to be mdf or ply, or could I use solid wood? If so what wood would (?) be suitable, and how would I fix the planks together to form the base? What finish is recommended for this? Would French polish be suitable?

K

PS. Have we exhausted this post now?


----------



## Jacob (4 Mar 2017)

I stopped buying mags about 30 years ago.
Yawn.


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Mar 2017)

graduate_owner":mk3g1nms said:


> Some further advice please -
> 1. what size castors should I use?
> 2. Do I have to use 4 castors, or would just one castor work? If so, should I put the castor in the middle or at one corner?
> 3. Regarding using this once it is made - Which way round should this be used? Does the load have to go on the opposite side of the base to the castors, or could I use it with castors facing upwards, i.e. same side as the load? Could I put the trolley on top of the load?
> ...


Question 2 made me proper giggle :lol: 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## graduate_owner (4 Mar 2017)

Coley - that is the one question I was serious about!!!

K


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Mar 2017)

It is a pity that standards are now so low, but I think that we are the architects of our own demise.
No-one likes to pay out for anything if they think they can get it for "free" and we are all so used to being able to get anything on the internet for "free". Too few people are prepared to pay for intellectual property.

So magazine sales drop, so they have less money to pay contributors, so the contributors jack it in, so the quality falls further, so readership falls further and so on.

I do still write. Not as much as I used to, but I do it because I enjoy it. I get published in Italy by Legnolab. I've just received the PDF of my Gentleman's Residence Shutters, which I posted on here as a project. But. I get paid 1/3 the amount I used to get 10 years ago. I bet not many people here have had a 66% pay cut in the last 10 decade! I have.

I shall get a couple of hundred Euro for it, I guess. It's quite a lot of work for that amount of money, as those of you who have produced articles will know. When Nick was publishing, this was just the icing on the cake, but now, if I want people in the UK to read it I pretty much have to give it away for free on here as a thread. It doesn't really have a monetary value any more.

I don't want this to sound like a whinge, many industries come and then go, magazine journalism is not unique in that respect, not by any means, but it is a fact that our attitude to intellectual property is the root of this problem.

If anyone reading this does have an article that they think is good enough to be published, please get in touch. I can help you.


----------



## lurker (4 Mar 2017)

Being a bit weird I prefer the written word on paper.
It was a sad day when Nick could no longer carry on. I have never bought a mag since then.
I have every one of that mag and still pull them out for a browse

Rather than buy mags I just buy 2nd hand books from the well known tax dodger.
These are generally 1p plus £2.80 p&p


----------



## Selwyn (4 Mar 2017)

Its the way of the world - not necessarily to do with intellectual property. Stuff that we used to have to pay for is now free and I don't mean stolen - its on youtube, pinterest etc. I used to like a magazine but other stuff has generally taken its place. I only say that its slightly sad because magazines aren't great value in general (even though I appreciate they are expensive to produce)


----------



## Jacob (4 Mar 2017)

lurker":yrx5cn32 said:


> Being a bit weird I prefer the written word on paper.
> It was a sad day when Nick could no longer carry on. I have never bought a mag since then.
> I have every one of that mag and still pull them out for a browse
> 
> ...


Yep. I got several copies of Joyce for £2.81 and sold them on ebay for a fiver or so. Not a way to get rich quick!

But I buy expensive books too and they are much better value than mags. The price of a few cheapskate mags which you'd read once and chuck, would buy you a classic like this, which you'd keep for life:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Irish- ... 0300063962

Write a book Steve!


----------



## Mike Jordan (4 Mar 2017)

Like Steve I have given up writing for woodworking magazines, in my case the beef was their reuse of work they had previously published. This was done without permission or payment in most instances. In one instance the article has now appeared three times in the same publication. Even better the captions and drawings have been wrong three times! It's most unlikely that anyone could make the item featured using the information published. Hardly value for money for the magazine purchasers.
This bears out one of my theories that most editors are not skilled woodworkers who can appreciate good work when they see it but are only interested in filling space and selling adverts.
These days I only take on the most interesting pieces of work, many of which would be ideal for publication but I don't consider it worth the effort.
Few young people seem to be taking up woodworking as a hobby probably because many schools are unable or unwilling to incorporate it into the syllabus. My experience of school workshops fired my interest and led to a career in various parts of the trade.


----------



## Lons (4 Mar 2017)

There is another reason for the demise of magazines and that is because if you wait long enough the same project is repeated even if a different writer or just altered a little and when you've read it previously it irritates a bit to pay for it again. I still have a lot of old copies which I dig out occasionally and rarely find enough of interest these days in current mags to motivate me to buy one. Jacob is right in saying that books are much better value.

I had this conversation with a magazine editor last year and he reluctantly agreed with me.

The whole printed industries are in decline. My son is a senior commercial training development manager for a huge national company and has had enough so gave 3 months notice last week and will be moving to a growing business instead.

Bob


----------



## Yetty (4 Mar 2017)

Interesting thread, thought I'd add my experiences. I also gave up writing projects for a magazine after providing 40 odd articles over a 5 year period.

Generating a decent project package required a huge amount of work. It wasn't just the text writing and proof reading, there's also the provision of a tidy CAD model, supporting illustrative images, taking photos, their captions and cutlist. Together these just seemed to eat eat time. 

At the time I enjoyed the challenges, diversification of work, extra cash, vanity, and working with an interesting editor who seemed to be a genuine and nice person. Although I did take a 12mth break when the magazine had a change of editor [who I didn't rate], so I stored my new project articles and waited until there was another change, and then released the articles for publication!

I stopped writing for a bunch of reasons that all seemed to coincide together at around the same time. There was yet another editor change who seemed a tricky to deal with. The monthly editorial budget was slashed by headoffice - less money for authors, key magazine staff let go, reuse of old articles, vague indications when article might be used etc. Also, I was finding the article writing more difficult, probably due to my having fewer useful brain cells, and finally I had a change in work direction, so it was me over-and-out.

Reflecting back, the memories are fond, but I'm also glad to have been able to move on.


----------



## graduate_owner (4 Mar 2017)

I have to agree about the value of magazines. For about £3 I would get a magazine with some articles that do not interest me ( for example I am not into carving), some articles featuring things I could never hope to make with my skills, some which are trivial, as in the OP post, and if I'm lucky, some articles of real interest. Obviously I would not buy such a magazine if I could browse it first, but if I had a subscription then I'd be stuck with it. So for years now I have not bought magazines. Books on the other hand are usually pretty good value, especially when bought second hand. Plus books tend to be more dedicated to a particular area of woodworking, so you can choose the area of interest. I say usually good value, but I have some which are pretty poor. 

I have one on built in cabinets - think 10 chapters on the same basic kitchen unit type carcasses with minor variations for bedroom, cellar etc. I have another on outdoor structures, again repetition, repetition, repetition. My worst of all is an A to Z of the most moronically obvious workshop hints under the name of inventive jigs and fixtures. Each page has an accompanying picture, so there is a picture of a can of WD40 and a plane - the tip being to use WD40 for removing sticky labels from, um, planes ( did you guess that?). There is also a picture of a group of tins with nails, screws etc in. This time the tip is - if it's a rainy day, why not use the time to sort through your tins of oddments and put them into separate tins? I really needed those pictures, they helped me enormously to understand the concepts. What really amused me was the comment on the cover to the effect that this book was not designed for beginners, but for the more advanced woodworker. (All 3 are American books, strangely).

Sorry for the essay.


K


----------



## DiscoStu (5 Mar 2017)

I'm not sure Steve's point about people not willing to pay for IP is right. I pay for my music and films etc and don't download dodgy copies even though I could easily do so. 

However I am less and less inclined to pay for magazines due to the lack of information contained within. Ok this months article that I posted was extreme but there is less and less information in the magazine that interests me. 

For example I thought that they might have covered the new Kapex saw in some detail this month, but no, it doesn't even get a mention, yet I can watch David Staunton in Australia giving a great review of it in great detail. As an aside that hasn't cost me anything. 

Also times are changing people can watch high quality videos from skilled people for nothing. That's not about choosing to get it for free that's about choosing the best medium for me. Also some of these youtubers do very nicely out of it. If you don't believe me google "stampie cat" and his income. He's a local guy and makes around $5 million a year from his YouTube videos of him playing minecraft. Yes you read that right 5 million dollars to a bloke sat in a flat in Havant who plays minecraft. So let's not assume that all the YouTubers are giving it away and undercutting writers, they have just found a different model. Steve maybe you should consider YouTube for your dvd's? It might be a better revenue source? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJB Temple (5 Mar 2017)

My mother subscribed me to this magazine for Christmas a year ago. It routinely has articles showing badly made (and usually worse painted) stuff like toys and spice racks. Plus they recycle articles from years ago and publish tool reviews that are invariably uncritical. The magazines have been dumbed down. I suspect there is a lack of people who actually know what they are talking about who are willing to write for a pittance.


----------



## acewoodturner (5 Mar 2017)

Good Woodworking used to be the best magazine for thorough, unbiased tool and machinery reviews when it first started many years ago. Its what I based all my purchases on when I took up woodworking as a hobby. Nowadays I use experience and the thoughts of forum users such as on here. Occasionally I will buy a magazine if I can open it up and have a quick squint before I purchase it. All the magazines now seem to give a very cursory review or a two page glowing article and then you flip over a page or 2 and there is a full page advert. These so called reviews appear to be more a paid for editorial than a review. Then a few days or weeks later forum users start to post reviews and that's when all the downsides of a new product come out, some of them pretty obvious, that the magazine review has totally ignored.
I have recently bought a new scanner and I am about to scan the interesting articles I wish to keep and the mags are getting binned. This will please my wife no end and stop her nagging of me to get rid of them.

Mike


----------



## Yetty (5 Mar 2017)

Based on my experiences, the magazine quality is determined by the
a) Qualities of the editor i.e. people, organisational, technical 
b) Resources made available to the editor i.e. staff and cash

I suspect the b) is now the dominant influence. I think the magazine owners [investors] demand highest returns possible. It's run by accountant types who are without much care for the product. It's a means to an end, a business, and so it's just a numbers 'game' to them. Production staff are culled, editors hired cheap, editor hours reduced, content budget is slashed - anything to reduce external cash spend to help the bottom line. Of course a) having a decent editor is important who has multidisciplinary skills, but that's hard when a) is dominant. 

That's my take on what we are witnessing in our UK magazines, am I wrong?


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2017)

DiscoStu":2itwtoa3 said:


> I'm not sure Steve's point about people not willing to pay for IP is right. I pay for my music and films etc and don't download dodgy copies even though I could easily do so.



I didn't say that no-one was, Stu, just not enough people are. You are one of the good guys, but for every music sale there are dozens, thousands or, for all I know, gazillions of illegal downloads.



DiscoStu":2itwtoa3 said:


> Also times are changing people can watch high quality videos from skilled people for nothing. That's not about choosing to get it for free that's about choosing the best medium for me. Also some of these youtubers do very nicely out of it. If you don't believe me google "stampie cat" and his income. He's a local guy and makes around $5 million a year from his YouTube videos of him playing minecraft. Yes you read that right 5 million dollars to a bloke sat in a flat in Havant who plays minecraft. So let's not assume that all the YouTubers are giving it away and undercutting writers, they have just found a different model. Steve maybe you should consider YouTube for your dvd's? It might be a better revenue source?



But Woodwork is not Minecraft and that is a fairly significant difference, I would say!

But you are quite right about the fact that if I really am going to continue, I need to find a more convenient distribution system.


----------



## graduate_owner (5 Mar 2017)

Having spent some time rubbishing magazines here, I will add that I do enjoy browsing through old copies. I never throw them away ( I have some Practical Householder copies from the early 70's, drives my wife nuts. I wonder if they will become valuable in time). I acquired a load of Woodworker and Practical Woodworking mags a while ago, several hundred copies, and I love just browsing through, looking for ideas etc even though they are 20 years or so old. Actually I think they are better for being 20 years old. I also bought a DVD of scanned magazines, which has easy search facilities etc, great for locating specific articles, but for relaxing reading I prefer paper copies. One of these days though, they will have to go to a good home. 

K


----------



## NazNomad (5 Mar 2017)

A ''Good Woodworking'' subscriber?


----------



## DiscoStu (5 Mar 2017)

I'm not sure I agree with you Steve. I think that might have been true 6 years ago but now music is available differently and cheaply. 79p for a track. Or Spotify for free or as I do, pay for Apple Music for £15 a month for music for the whole family. 

Not sure the same can happen for wood working but it does seem that printed magazines can't be sustainable without good content and they are not willing to pay for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonec (6 Mar 2017)

DiscoStu":18pdrg79 said:


> My regular monthly copy of good woodworking landed on the mat today. I have just had a quick glance at it and there is a feature called Trolley talk.
> 
> It appears to be a two page spread that is essentially screwing 4 casters onto a board to move things around on!
> 
> ...




The MK 2 version has a lip around the edge to avoid the trunks slipping off but that's in next months issue and the pulling handle is the following month.

Andy


----------



## Jacob (6 Mar 2017)

MK3; Steering, and a little seat, would be handy. MK4: And a string to pull it with. This could run and run!


----------



## Droogs (6 Mar 2017)

MkVII steering, seat, suspension, yoke runningboards and 4 shires to pull it I suppose
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl= ... mrc&uact=8


----------



## MickCheese (6 Mar 2017)

Please STOP. I'm trying not to laugh out loud as I'm at work and supposed to be working. All your comments are making my eyes water and those around me think I've gone mad as I keep sniggering.

Mick


----------



## NazNomad (6 Mar 2017)

andersonec":76otb5wk said:


> The MK 2 version has a lip around the edge to avoid the trunks slipping off but that's in next months issue and the pulling handle is the following month.




Dammit, now I have to subscribe.


----------



## Selwyn (6 Mar 2017)

DiscoStu":1mr8wbn2 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you Steve. I think that might have been true 6 years ago but now music is available differently and cheaply. 79p for a track. Or Spotify for free or as I do, pay for Apple Music for £15 a month for music for the whole family.
> 
> Not sure the same can happen for wood working but it does seem that printed magazines can't be sustainable without good content and they are not willing to pay for that.
> 
> ...



Magazines like fine woodworking sell all you can eat type packages to read all articles theyve publsihed. Good value really


----------



## Student (6 Mar 2017)

I've subscribed to New Woodworking, then it's change to Woodworking Plans and Projects and now Woodowrking Crafts. In its latest incarnation, they are obviously trying to reach out to a wider audience than just woodworkers as the magazine now covers items such as marquetry, green woodworking, forest management and furniture restoration as well as the traditional features on woodworking projects and equipment reviews. It makes for an interesting read albeit without as much project work and plans as previously. Whether their new approach will pay of, only time will tell.


----------



## Droogs (6 Mar 2017)

I actually do really like the diversity in the new iteration of woodworking crafts. It opens up whole areas that haven't really been covered by the mainstream wooddust brigade and for a lot of enthusiasts who live in major cities etc they get a chance to learn about aspects of woodworking they would never come across. For instance marquetry - you really have to delve about and its only the news-sheets from clubs that you can get info from. The only real exposure I've had to green turning etc is through posts by Sheffield Tony etc. I think Tony Bailey is doing a pretty good job and given time it will grow to include more if it is supported by the community


----------



## andersonec (7 Mar 2017)

Jacob":142lvqlm said:


> MK3; Steering, and a little seat, would be handy. MK4: And a string to pull it with. This could run and run!




See what you did there,,,,,"run and run" #-o 

Andy


----------



## Claymore (9 Mar 2017)

Wish they would have some easier projects! not everyone has a giant workshop full of kit like Norm`s 9-) I struggled with the Push Stick project last year and still haven`t finished it 9-)


----------



## PrestonShed (20 Mar 2017)

I cant remember that article .. I might have read it


----------



## Noel (20 Mar 2017)

Jez, wish they would do a project on how to design and make a stick. I've had a hoop lying around for ages and just dying to give it a go up and down the street.


----------



## NazNomad (21 Mar 2017)

Next month - Easy glue-ups.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Mar 2017)

Do you apply the adhesive to one side or both?


----------



## NazNomad (21 Mar 2017)

No idea, I haven't read the article yet.


----------



## Noel (21 Mar 2017)

NazNomad":3sl9cdmn said:


> Next month - Easy glue-ups.



I would like to remind members that embarking on the above project without due consideration to health and safety, ability and experience in the more complex construction techniques and advanced joint making it may all be too much. The build will be a long journey and may well be the basis for a successful completion but please keep in mind that there are risks.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (21 Mar 2017)

Droogs":1ngifnfz said:


> I actually do really like the diversity in the new iteration of woodworking crafts. It opens up whole areas that haven't really been covered by the mainstream wooddust brigade and for a lot of enthusiasts who live in major cities etc they get a chance to learn about aspects of woodworking they would never come across.





Woodworking Crafts":1ngifnfz said:


> This month John A. Nelson shares an easy trick to create a perfect ‘paint’ design on a floral wheelbarrow; Neil Lawton creates a Yorkshire trug project perfect for carrying your spring fruit and veg; we continue our series looking at trees, timber and their uses, this time featuring the European Walnut; Steven Wooster and Susan Berry team up to make a garden coffee table from pallets; and the Editor shares 10 top tips for using abrasives.



Hmm. Floral wheelbarrow. Pallet wood garden table. Editor helps us use sandpaper. Now I remember why I ordered _Mortice and Tenon_.


----------



## Dinky78 (21 Mar 2017)

Noel":1f0668w3 said:


> Jez, wish they would do a project on how to design and make a stick. I've had a hoop lying around for ages and just dying to give it a go up and down the street.




of all people here Noel, ..I'm told you are the one who knows most about sticks...



Noel":1f0668w3 said:


> I'm a little bit different from the other mods, so listen up: any more stupidly contrived asinine posts and you're out and definitely do not send any more PMs to Mods other than once replying to me in a brief and concise manner. You have a choice: engage with others in a normal, civilized fashion like everybody else and we'll all be fine or you will be sanctioned. This forum is all about offering advice and helping others and that ethos will not be hijacked or damaged by your ranting, delusional nonsense.
> 
> Have a nice day.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Mar 2017)

What I don't understand is why pallet manufacturers don't just make furniture in the first place and cut out the middle man?


----------



## Student (21 Mar 2017)

In response to Tony, and in defence of Woodworking Crafts, this month's magazine offered

Projects for the garden

Plans and cutting list for making a decorative wheelbarrow
Plans for making trugs 
How to install garden decks
Plans for making an outdoor table (using pallet wood but you could use any suitable wood)
Plans and cutting list for making a garden table and bench
An article on how to make an understairs storage cupboard

Advice for newcomers

How to ensure accuracy when setting up machines
How to plane a board by hand
The best type of abrasives for different uses
Bandsaw basics
Biscuit joining techniques
How to make a cyclone dust collector

Furniture restoration

Repairing the handle on a Chinese cabinet

plus articles about willow osiers, chair makers, European walnut and its uses, and about the construction of Mosquito fighter bombers.

To me, that's a good mix for the beginner and less experienced woodworker although I appreciate that old hands and professionals would not find it of much use. But, there again, the magazine isn't aimed at them.

Martin


----------



## Sheffield Tony (21 Mar 2017)

Martin, you do a better job of selling the magazine than they do ! I am not a professional woodworker, just a dabbler, and the title Woodworking Crafts appealed to me enough to Google it. Its a shame their own description wasn't more enticing. There can't be many of us who've had a go at trug making. Can't see the point of pallet wood projects though.

To be fair, I think it is hard to fill a magazine on any topic with interesting content for more than about 2-3 years without getting repetitive or a bit desperate or downright bizzare !


----------



## mayo.mick (22 Mar 2017)

phil.p":qqvtx57l said:


> Wow! That's a clever solution!
> 
> Actually I saw the heavy ones in Aldi last weekend, they're more expensive than the Lidl triangular ones were a few years ago (£7.99, iirc) but they are are very, very useful.



I saw them in Aldi here (Ireland) last week, think the price was €14.99. If it was, we are being rightly screwed here


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Mar 2017)

Iirc these were something like £12.


----------



## Droogs (23 Mar 2017)

@SheffieldTony
Why not contact them, they did ask for reader contributions/articles when they rebranded, IIRC. I think it could be quite interesting to have pieces not necessarily about making a specific piece but written by people who go to shows and demonstrate etc about their experiences and stories. These would provide an insight most would never get in general. 

There are plenty enough members here who decide to go "full-time" in making hamster bedding and I for one, would love to see a diary type series about their journey and its impact on their lives (voyueristic I know). But I think general interest pieces would add to the magazine. 

Student mentioned the articles in this months mag, I've been mucking about with wood for as long as I can remember on and off and have never heard of an osier, but now I know. Yes it does have a lot that experienced readers will find mundane but, perhaps if we as a comunity actually contacted the editors of the mags and told them in sufficient numbbers what we would like to see, they would surely respond.

My area of interest in working wood is very niche, I make laptops & computers, integrated entertainment units and gaming systems using traditional hand tool furnituremaking techniques and CNC machining along with boule marquetry, pietra dura and metal inlay. If not never, I've rarely seen any of these techniques mentioned in any magazine. I also realize there are a wide range of other wood pastimes that never see the light of day. 

I just think that the idea behind Woodworking Crafts is to bring all these pastimes to us all. It may stumble along the way but so far it's having a fair go at it.

edit typos


----------

